
Apple’s hired contractors are listening to your recorded Siri conversations, too - jtbayly
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/26/8932064/apple-siri-private-conversation-recording-explanation-alexa-google-assistant
======
jtbayly
From the article:

"Additionally, as The Guardian notes, while Amazon and Google allow customers
to opt out of some uses of their recordings, Apple doesn’t offer a similar
privacy protecting option, outside of disabling Siri entirely. That’s a
particularly bad look, given that Apple has built so much of its reputation on
selling itself as the privacy company that defends your data in ways that
Google and Amazon don’t."

I was shocked by this because I opt out of sending analysis data to Apple at
setup of my devices. I figured that would also prevent sending Siri
recordings. Apparently not, though.

